# Et si on s'donnait rendez-vous dans ce thread dans 10 ans ?!!!



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

Hein ? Chiche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai programmé la date de réveil du sommeil cryogénique pour tout le monde (ou presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour le 27 février 2014 (voyez donc dans le calendrier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Le commandant de bord Nephou sera chargé du bon déroulement des opérations


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

A voté


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

... date notée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'y serai ! ... enfin ... j'espère !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

J'ai pas osé cocher l'option "attendre la fin du sondage pour afficher les résultats" ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

A voté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kéketadi sur Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est dommage on ne voit pas tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Kéketadi sur Amok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es du genre à ne pas tout lire avant de voter toi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

pour le savoir clique  ici et reviens lire après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Par contre quelqu'un t'aura surement piqué ta place dans ton cryogénisateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Alex666 (27 Février 2004)

a voté


----------



## gribouille (27 Février 2004)

j'ai voté les deux dernières cases....

Par contre j'étais déjà persuadé que l'aricosec étais déjà mort ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voté les deux dernières cases....
> 
> Par contre j'étais déjà persuadé que l'aricosec étais déjà mort ...



C'est le côté sec qui t'as trompé


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

Sur la place des grands hommes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 «T'as pas changé... qu'est-ce tu deviens? Tu t'es marié, t'as trois gamins...» 

Ouah... la classe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'en souviens encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




«Allez... 1, 2, 3, 4....»...


----------



## gribouille (27 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sur la place des grands hommes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gribouille (27 Février 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



Ouais, je sais c'est indigeste... Mais ça m'est resté en travers de la gorge...


----------



## UFoSTF (27 Février 2004)

non rien


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

Tiens, je vais penser à m'inscrire sur ce fameux site qui permet d'envoyer des messages à des correspondants pré-déterminés après sa mort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...on s'inscrit ... on détermine une fréquence de "pointage" sur le site ... et si on ne "pointe" pas à temps, le site en déduit qu'on est mort et après un ou deux messages de rappel, il expédie vos messages !!!! ... cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le tout c'est de ne pas oublier de pointer !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imaginez ! vous préparez un message post-mortem pour votre femme en lui disant qu'elle vous a toujours fait ch... et que pour vous venger, vous avez collectionné les maitresses comme les cailloux du petit poucet !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ... vous oubliez de pointer parce que vous etes en voyage justement avec une de vos maitresses !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le site en déduit que vous etes raide (ce qui est un peu le cas, avouons-le... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et expédie le message...!!!

8 jours après, vous rentrez chez vous tout innocemment ... tidju ! je ne peux meme pas y penser !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : je dis ça pour les autres bien entendu ! Moi je ne suis pas concerné !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'étais déjà persuadé que l'aricosec étais déjà mort ...



il est pas dans le sujet "post mortem"


----------



## gribouille (27 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais penser à m'inscrire sur ce fameux site qui permet d'envoyer des messages à des correspondants pré-déterminés après sa mort !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUlaaahhhh, file moi vite l'adresse.. ça me donne des idées


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais penser à m'inscrire sur ce fameux site qui permet d'envoyer des messages à des correspondants pré-déterminés après sa mort !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pimentons un peu notre existence: et si on envoyait quelques insultes à notre patron... C'est quoi l'adresse de ce site?


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pimentons un peu notre existence: et si on envoyait quelques insultes à notre patron... C'est quoi l'adresse de ce site?



C'est ici que ça se passe ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez ! vous préparez un message post-mortem pour votre femme en lui disant qu'elle vous a toujours fait ch... et que pour vous venger, vous avez collectionné les maitresses comme les cailloux du petit poucet !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ça sent le vécu ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'à pas un site, avec envoi de lettre anonyme ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon ça me fait penser à un article que j'ai lu, dans une salle d'attente quelconque ... l'article s'intitulait  *" Ma vie à changé le jour où ..."* 
Et puis plusieurs personnes apportaient leur témoignage ... dont celui d'un médecin, la cinquantaine ...

_"Ma vie a changé le jour où, j'ai appris à me servir de mon portable.
je ne comprenais pas pourquoi ma femme était toute émoustillée, quand je rentrais le soir ; alors que ma "douce et tendre" petite amie, devenait distante.
Un jour j'ai enfin compris que les SMS que je pensais envoyer à ma maîtresse, je les envoyais à ma femme, elles ont le même prénom..._








PS : ayé, j'ai voté !


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Le capitaine Nephou vous informe quil a voté


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Le capitaine Nephou vous informe quil a voté


et ca lui fera quel age dans 10 ans ??


----------



## gribouille (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ca lui fera quel age dans 10 ans ??



on sait pas... y'auras un bug de calcul c'est sur


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le vécu ça !








 Oh que non !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : j'ai tellement de problèmes à résoudre avec ma femme que je n'ai jamais eu le temps de regarder ailleurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, elle m'oblige à porter des oeillères dès que je sors de la maison ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... je vous dis pas les carrefours en voiture !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Un jour, je me suis faché ... je lui ai passé le volant et les oeillères et je lui ai dit : "Allez ! vas-y, ma petite poulette russe !!!"


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Je vous présente la femme de Jean-Luc:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Sa femme a refusé de porter celles-ci et on la comprend ... 
C'est du joli





NB: d'abord modéré par moi puis par Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 hum hum on va éviter les images qui mènent à des sites fétichistes


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sa femme a refusé de porter celles-ci et on la comprend ... C'est du joli



Comme ça c'est mieux Finn?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

ok je l'enlève


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ok je l'enlève



too late


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

Ai voté


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2004)

voté


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> too late



Non non toi too late  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il fallait garder un oeil sur le thread entre la poire et le fromage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Finn a dit:
			
		

> hum hum on va éviter les images qui mènent à des sites fétichistes



Faut dire ça à Jean-Luc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non non toi too late  Il fallait garder un oeil sur le thread entre la poire et le fromage








 bonne idée : la prochaine fois je bannis avant toute intervention, façon Minority Report


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Oh que non !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















j'espère seulement pour toi , que ta chère épouse ne traîne pas trop par ici !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée : la prochaine fois je bannis avant toute intervention, façon Minority Report








 Avec les modems speedtouch raies manta aussi


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'espère seulement pour toi , que ta chère épouse ne traîne pas trop par ici !


Pourquoi penses-tu que j'ai changé de pseudo sinon pour tromper l'adversaire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je suis certain qu'elle examine encore à la loupe les posts de mon prédécesseur Thebig !!!! Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Meme mon lapin nain ne sait pas que j'ai changé de pseudo ... pas envie de le voir débouler et s'incruster avec son paquet de foin de fleurs et ses cunifloc nature à la con !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (27 Février 2004)

Et pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le cunifloc nature, c'est ça ..... !!! Un paquet par semaine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...fainéant va !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Vais me faire censurer par Finn si ça continue.


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

tiens, ça me rappelle que j'ai rencart avec mon cancerologue moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vais me faire censurer par Finn si ça continue.








 C'est une atteinte à la fois optique et accoustique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Modérateur


----------



## Amok (29 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es du genre à ne pas tout lire avant de voter toi ?



Finn, cesse de faire le malin et corrige moi ca de suite! On ne coupe pas l'Amok au milieu d'une phrase, c'est tout!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finn, cesse de faire le malin et corrige moi ca de suite! On ne coupe pas l'Amok au milieu d'une phrase, c'est tout!!!



C'est Benjamin l'admin ! pas ma faute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je note pour la prochaine fois que le nom d'Amok devra être placé en 1er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _je note pour la prochaine fois que le nom d'Amok devra être placé en 1er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En troisième en fait, les deux premiers mots étant "Sa majesté l'"


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Février 2014)

Parce que là, c'est fermé :rateau:
J'ai bon, ou vous êtes déjà sortis du sommeil cryogénique ailleurs ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

C'est ouvert.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ouvert.


Tu modères plus vite que ton ombre !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Février 2014)

Salut,

Réveillé également.

La cryogénie a du bon (l'agenda de mes différents mac depuis 2004 aussi).

Le réveil est il plutôt John Spartan ou Austin Power ?



Salut aux nouveaux qui sont arrivés depuis ma dernière connexion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

ah enfin c'est ouvert...
Vous pouvez TOUS sortir ?

parce que le manger il va pourrir si ca continu.

merci d'avance pour votre coopération.

Cdt...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

Jean_Luc a dit:


> ... date notée !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouf ! J'y suis encore !!!!
_(J'avais changé de pseudo pour faire diversion, mais maintenant, il y a prescription !:rateau_

Par contre, mon lapin nain est passé de l'autre côté depuis longtemps...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

Salut Webo ! Embrasse Flat Eric de ma part !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Salut Webo ! Embrasse Flat Eric de ma part !



 Il est toujours là, à la retraite et remisé en-haut d'une étagère.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Février 2014)

bise de ma part à vous tous aussi,  mais Tigg Maigg n'est plus avec moi,  il a suivi sa propriétaire légitime , ma fille  dans son exode en France, à Brest !

:love:


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

Bon ben nous y voilà....

Y a quand même un truc qu'on a loupé y'a 10 ans, c'est de poster des photos de nos gueules... juste pour se faire peur!

Je propose qu'on le fasse aujourd'hui et qu'on revienne à nouveau dans 10 ans!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Y a quand même un truc qu'on a loupé y'a 10 ans, c'est de poster des photos de nos gueules... juste pour se faire peur!
> Je propose qu'on le fasse aujourd'hui et qu'on revienne à nouveau dans 10 ans!



Bonne idée :

*Il y a 10 ans *:




​
*Maintenant* :






:rateau:​


----------



## CBi (27 Février 2014)

10 ans, ça parait loin, et d'un coup... on y est presque...

Dans quelques jours pour moi : je me suis inscrit sur MacG le 9 mars 2004 !


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

le bandana n'a pas résisté à l'usure du temps.
Pour le reste, aucun changement notable!

C'est quoi ton secret? Jouvence de l'Abbé Souris? Botox? Des infusion d'herbes rigoureusement sélectionnées et dont les druides d'outre-quievrain se transmettent le secret de génération en generation?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quoi ton secret? Jouvence de l'Abbé Souris? Botox? Des infusion d'herbes rigoureusement sélectionnées et dont les druides se transmettent le secret de génération en generation?



 ... Pas de secret particulier ... à mon avis, je dois être né déjà vieux !


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quoi ton secret?



Photoshop.

démonstration:


----------



## naas (27 Février 2014)

donc on faisait déjà des fils à la con il y a 10 ans. bien je note


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

Tiens, en passant, si quelqu'un avait des nouvelles de Lorna, ça me ferait bien plaisir !


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

Patlek me rappelle quelqu'un... mais qui?

Matt Damon peut-être, non?


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bonne idée :
> 
> *Il y a 10 ans *:
> 
> ...



il a pris cher Antoine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

macinside a dit:


> il a pris cher Antoine



 ... Bon ! A vous maintenant ... J'attends vos photos !:love:

ps pour Mackie : je ne te vouvoie pas ...:rateau:... je parlais pour tout le monde !


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2014)

j'ai surtout pris 20 kg


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

oui mais t'as une jolie voiture!
Même James Bond n'a pas la même...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai surtout pris 20 kg



 ... C'est le prix du bonheur ! Et en plus, ça te va bien !

Par contre, j'ai l'air con avec mon ULM maintenant !:love:


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> oui mais t'as une jolie voiture!
> Même James Bond n'a pas la même...



c'est pourtant un avion rosbif


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

Je m'lance... vous l'aurez voulu!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2014)

10 ans : j'ai une bonne nouvelle le Speedtouch doit encore traîner dans un coin où il coule une retraite paisible :love:

À TheBig : Lorna va bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je m'lance... vous l'aurez voulu!



... En 10 ans tu n'as pas changé !  ... C'est peut-être le mac qui est notre fontaine de jouvence !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> À TheBig : Lorna va bien



 Merci Tibo !


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... En 10 ans tu n'as pas changé !  ... C'est peut-être le mac qui est notre fontaine de jouvence !


 
La barbe a un peu poussé tout de même, non?

En fait, j'avoue avoir un peu triché... :rose:
Il n'y a pas réellement 10 ans entre ces 2 photos mais 8 

Mais j'ai retrouvé cette photo d'une AppleExpo (prise au stand du Pommier), et je n'ai pas résisté à l'envie de la poster


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> En fait, j'avoue avoir un peu triché... :rose:


Pfffffff ! Moi aussi ... :rateau: ... En fait, je me sers des "solaires" pour cacher les "valises" que j'ai sous les yeux !

C'est quand même moche ... les "valises" s'agrandissent alors qu'il y a un tas de trucs qui rapetissent !!!!!!:rateau:

ps pour Pascal : ouais, je sais !


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2014)

Y&#8217;avait plus de pile dans mon réveil !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2014)

Rhô Pitain!


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhô Pitain!



Désolé de te réveiller en sursaut! 
A moins que ce ne soit dû à la première vision du matin dans le miroir?

C'est sûr qu'après 10 ans. (sauf pour The big et moi, bien sûr)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> !... (sauf pour The big et moi, bien sûr)



Ouais ! Même que remy et moi on mériterait d'être dans les cimaises ! :sick:


----------



## dool (19 Mars 2014)

Je devrais attendre Septembremais je ne suis pas sûre de retrouver la bonne porte.

Je vous bise les vioques ! :love: (et fesse ceux qui le souhaite, en hommage au bon temps)

10 ansbeaucoup de choses en plusdes en moins aussimais la vie est toujours aussi bleue ! :rose:


----------



## anntraxh (29 Octobre 2019)

Y a quelqu’un-e ? 

Non . Bon, je repasse dans 4 ans , si je vis toujours d’ici là !


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2019)

r e m y a dit:


> Je m'lance... vous l'aurez voulu!


Non mais.... Xavier Dupont de Ligonnes  est sur MacGé!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2020)

...still alive ....(... pas eu le temps de me faire le maillot ces 10 dernières années)


----------

